# SPECTACLED CAIMAN for sale



## TSM Reptiles & Exotics

Sorry to place ad here, not sure where else to place.

CB2009 babies available.
Approx 10" in length.
Real cute little guys, feeding on insects and DF rodents.

Photo's upon request.

DWA holders only.

ONLY £125 Each.

Trade enquires welcome.

*ALPHA REPTILES*
1 HERESON ROAD,
RAMSGATE,
KENT. CT11 7DP
Tel: 07711892292

All pre-tubbed LIVE FOOD, Only £1.50 per tub.

HORSFIELDS TORTOISES £90 EACH or £170 for TWO.

BEARDED DRAGONS FROM £29.99

SELECTION OF SNAKES, LIZARD, TARANTULA'S AND ALL DRY GOODS.

NOW OPEN:
_FRIDAY 12:00 TILL 18:00 HRS
SATURDAY 10:00 TILL 17:00 HRS
SUNDAY 12:00 TILL 16:00 HRS_
_MONDAY TO THURSDAY BY APPOINTMENT ONLY._

TRADE ENQUIRES WELCOME.


----------



## smart1

doesnt this wanna be in the classifieds section:2thumb:


----------



## TSM Reptiles & Exotics

Yes that would be best place for ad, however didnt see a DWA section as these are more of a specialist pet.


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles

Could you please either send photos or post them please? 

David


----------



## meandthee

This is one thing i would love. Shame i haven't got a DWAL though, i've got the perfect home for one of these. I can't help but think £120 is absolute value for money when people pay rediculous amounts for other reps. Good luck with the sale mate


----------



## Mad4Monitors

TSM Reptiles & Exotics said:


> Sorry to place ad here, not sure where else to place.
> 
> CB2009 babies available.
> Approx 10" in length.
> Real cute little guys, feeding on insects and DF rodents.
> 
> Photo's upon request.
> 
> DWA holders only.
> 
> ONLY £125 Each.
> 
> Trade enquires welcome.
> 
> *ALPHA REPTILES*
> 1 HERESON ROAD,
> RAMSGATE,
> KENT. CT11 7DP
> Tel: 07711892292
> 
> All pre-tubbed LIVE FOOD, Only £1.50 per tub.
> 
> HORSFIELDS TORTOISES £90 EACH or £170 for TWO.
> 
> BEARDED DRAGONS FROM £29.99
> 
> SELECTION OF SNAKES, LIZARD, TARANTULA'S AND ALL DRY GOODS.
> 
> NOW OPEN:
> _FRIDAY 12:00 TILL 18:00 HRS_
> _SATURDAY 10:00 TILL 17:00 HRS_
> _SUNDAY 12:00 TILL 16:00 HRS_
> _MONDAY TO THURSDAY BY APPOINTMENT ONLY._
> 
> TRADE ENQUIRES WELCOME.


i have DWA... would like some pics if possible and the location of where u r? been wanting some crocodilians for a while... there is obviously my DWA room but nothing in it yet... as i actually was told i needed a licence for a croc monitor which turned out not to be true... but i had got my licence by that point lol! so wanting some crocodilians or a couple of vipers cos i think they r gorgeous... u dont happen to hav any of them do u?


----------



## Mad4Monitors

Mad4Monitors said:


> i have DWA... would like some pics if possible and the location of where u r? been wanting some crocodilians for a while... there is obviously my DWA room but nothing in it yet... as i actually was told i needed a licence for a croc monitor which turned out not to be true... but i had got my licence by that point lol! so wanting some crocodilians or a couple of vipers cos i think they r gorgeous... u dont happen to hav any of them do u?


haha didnt read all of post... ur address is in it lol! i feel like a idiot now :no1: yay 1st class :censor:


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Mad4Monitors said:


> i have DWA... would like some pics if possible and the location of where u r? been wanting some crocodilians for a while... there is obviously my DWA room but nothing in it yet... as i actually was told i needed a licence for a croc monitor which turned out not to be true... *but i had got my licence by that point lol! *so wanting some crocodilians or a couple of vipers cos i think they r gorgeous... u dont happen to hav any of them do u?


you obtained your lisence for a animal that you didnt need one for?
surely you would have been told this before getting ur DWA


----------



## Mad4Monitors

wildlifewarrior said:


> you obtained your lisence for a animal that you didnt need one for?
> surely you would have been told this before getting ur DWA


well this was wen i was just gettin into reptiles a little more seriously and people told me i needed one i looked up the DWA act and found out otherwise for a croc monitor... since then i hav even more interest and hav set up a sort of home-run rescue thingy for reps and exotics... i had to appy for the DWA cos of that... so i hav had crocodilians as well as a few others in the past but as rescue reps and all my rescue reps i dont class as my own pets... which is why i want some crocs of my 'own' so to speak... i like them


----------



## shytalk

Mad4Monitors said:


> well this was wen i was just gettin into reptiles a little more seriously and people told me i needed one i looked up the DWA act and found out otherwise for a croc monitor... since then i hav even more interest and hav set up a sort of home-run rescue thingy for reps and exotics... i had to appy for the DWA cos of that... so i hav had crocodilians as well as a few others in the past but as rescue reps and all my rescue reps i dont class as my own pets... which is why i want some crocs of my 'own' so to speak... i like them


i live in Weybridge just out of interest who did your inspection as im looking at getting my Dwal


----------



## Demonsnapper

i so wish i hada DWA and a big enclouser to house a caimen. good luck withthe sale,

and more more thing is £125+ about right for a caimen of this sort as i thought caiments were a lot more money than that. when i was looking into a Allie snapping turtle i got quoted more than the price for that caimen......


----------



## shytalk

£ 125 for Spectacled caimen is about right ive seen em in Hamm for100 euros Dwarf caimen are more around 500 pounds


----------



## TSM Reptiles & Exotics

I NOW ONLY HAVE 6 AVAILABLE.

NOT SURE HOW TO PASTE PICTURE ON THREAD.

PLEASE EMAIL FOR PIC

[email protected]


----------



## Jabba the mentor

Mad4Monitors said:


> well this was wen i was just gettin into reptiles a little more seriously and people told me i needed one i looked up the DWA act and found out otherwise for a croc monitor... since then i hav even more interest and hav set up a sort of home-run rescue thingy for reps and exotics... i had to appy for the DWA cos of that... so i hav had crocodilians as well as a few others in the past but as rescue reps and all my rescue reps i dont class as my own pets... which is why i want some crocs of my 'own' so to speak... i like them


:lol2::lol2: Sorry but sounds a bit weird. What croc's have you rescued? Also how did you get a DWA for an animal that dont need one? Is it on your DWA that you can keep Croc monitors? What else does your DWA have on it?


----------



## louise74

:bash:Wish I had Dwa at this moment this is my utimate on my wanted list...just going off too head butt the wall..was told that Dwa around here is £400...got a fantastic in the middle conversion on the Garage going on these would be fantastic in it.


----------



## leecb0

i think she has been called out mate since shytalk asked here how much here dwal cost she aint come back:lol2:
another stacy?????????


----------



## AZUK

louise74 said:


> :bash:Wish I had Dwa at this moment this is my utimate on my wanted list...just going off too head butt the wall..was told that Dwa around here is £400...got a fantastic in the middle conversion on the Garage going on these would be fantastic in it.


£400 ain't that much kido ! move in with me and we'll go halves* :lol2:*
_Don't tell Andy I said that_ _*:whip:*_


----------



## AZUK

leecb0 said:


> i think she has been called out mate since shytalk asked here how much here dwal cost she aint come back:lol2:
> another stacy?????????


I smelt Bull right from the start TBH


----------



## love_reptiles

Mad4Monitors said:


> i have DWA...


Good, then you will be able to show it to the seller when you obtain the animal.



Mad4Monitors said:


> as i actually was told i needed a licence for a croc monitor which turned out not to be true... but i had got my licence by that point lol!


You cannot get a DWA license for an animal that is not currently on the DWA...

This quote pretty much states you got the DWA for a Croc monitor, that, after getting your license, turned out NOT to be on the act at all.



Mad4Monitors said:


> hav set up a sort of home-run rescue thingy for reps and exotics... i had to appy for the DWA cos of that...


Wow, does this contradict your other quote :2thumb:
Out of interest, what is a 'sort of home-run rescue "thingy"', surely if you had been approved by the DWA you would at least know what is you have going on here? Although tbh it's not surprising because the few posts on here make you seem very confused. 

You very obviously have absolutely no idea what aquiring a DWA license entails, so stop dreaming. You missy could get some people into serious trouble by misleading in such a way, not to mention, yourself!

Back on topic, some beautiful animals here, and a very good price for CB too. Free bump.


----------



## Mad4Monitors

Jabba the mentor said:


> :lol2::lol2: Sorry but sounds a bit weird. What croc's have you rescued? Also how did you get a DWA for an animal that dont need one? Is it on your DWA that you can keep Croc monitors? What else does your DWA have on it?


it is weird... my problem was the person i spoke to from my local council... basically she was a ditz, she told me anything over 9ft needs to be recorded for a DWAL which obviously a croc monitor growing around the 15ft mark would pass! and i shouted at her saying croc monitors arent on the DWA act but she was having none of it... blah blah blah... anyway in my search for a croc i was appauled by some of the people and places i saw keeping reps and decided i would rescue them  so i got the DWA just incase i ever needed to take on something... er well dangerous... went and saw the vet who i know quite well and he told me what i needed to do... and how to get experience enough with he animals involved ect ect.. paper work and such other things... i got my croc either slightly before or slightly affter my DWA but around the same-ish time i cant quite remember?? but very long story... and i cant remember all of it cos i was so busy at the time...

i've only kept some juvy nile crocs and a gila monster... one day i will aspire to keeping some vipers of my own cos i do love em they r so pretty! but not just yet... but i do want a crocodilian of some kind just cos i actually think they r quite cute, but i'm a weirdo so i would


----------



## ian14

Mad4Monitors said:


> it is weird... my problem was the person i spoke to from my local council... basically she was a ditz, she told me anything over 9ft needs to be recorded for a DWAL which obviously a croc monitor growing around the 15ft mark would pass! and i shouted at her saying croc monitors arent on the DWA act but she was having none of it... blah blah blah... anyway in my search for a croc i was appauled by some of the people and places i saw keeping reps and decided i would rescue them  so i got the DWA just incase i ever needed to take on something... er well dangerous... went and saw the vet who i know quite well and he told me what i needed to do... and how to get experience enough with he animals involved ect ect.. paper work and such other things... i got my croc either slightly before or slightly affter my DWA but around the same-ish time i cant quite remember?? but very long story... and i cant remember all of it cos i was so busy at the time...
> 
> i've only kept some juvy nile crocs and a gila monster... one day i will aspire to keeping some vipers of my own cos i do love em they r so pretty! but not just yet... but i do want a crocodilian of some kind just cos i actually think they r quite cute, but i'm a weirdo so i would


Sorry, but you make no sense at all. Do you actually have any knowledge of how the DWA is administered??
You can't get a licence "just in case" - you need to specify the species you intend to keep, the sexes and how many. If you want to add a species then you need to be visited again. How much did you pay? How much was the vets inspection? How much was your insurance?
There is no way that a local authority (who legally are responsible for the administration of the DWAA) would tell you that "anything over 9ft needs a licence" - they would know which species need it, and size has nothing to do with it AT ALL.
The care needed for a gila is different to a croc, and both would need to be inspected.
I know of only 1 "open" licence to be granted and that was due to the nature of the work which the licence holder does, even then the licence holder was required to notify the LA as to what they held, and whenever animals left or came in.

I think this quote sums it up...



> but i'm a weirdo


----------



## Mad4Monitors

ian14 said:


> Sorry, but you make no sense at all. Do you actually have any knowledge of how the DWA is administered??
> You can't get a licence "just in case" - you need to specify the species you intend to keep, the sexes and how many. If you want to add a species then you need to be visited again. How much did you pay? How much was the vets inspection? How much was your insurance?
> There is no way that a local authority (who legally are responsible for the administration of the DWAA) would tell you that "anything over 9ft needs a licence" - they would know which species need it, and size has nothing to do with it AT ALL.
> The care needed for a gila is different to a croc, and both would need to be inspected.
> I know of only 1 "open" licence to be granted and that was due to the nature of the work which the licence holder does, even then the licence holder was required to notify the LA as to what they held, and whenever animals left or came in.
> 
> I think this quote sums it up...


in the begining i was explaining the confusion i had over the DWA b4 i actually obtained one... cos like i said the lady i spoke to didnt seem to know an awful lot and i had an argument with her over the phone about it, it was the vet that helped me get one... and i cant just immediately find a poorly cared for animal and take it! i have to let the council know get it all recorded and phone up insurance and the vet check everything is ok before i can do anything once its all recorded i can begin to do something which is heartbreaking really... cos sometimes it can take forever.


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Mad4Monitors said:


> in the begining i was explaining the confusion i had over the DWA b4 i actually obtained one... cos like i said the lady i spoke to didnt seem to know an awful lot and i had an argument with her over the phone about it, it was the vet that helped me get one... and i cant just immediately find a poorly cared for animal and take it! i have to let the council know get it all recorded and phone up insurance and the vet check everything is ok before i can do anything once its all recorded i can begin to do something which is heartbreaking really... cos sometimes it can take forever.


I really dont understand this at all....do you really get that many DWA rescues then?

You say you cant remember when you got DWA, but surely you would know when it was issued??? i mean being a rescue centre all of this would be recorded down? plus you would rmemeber what animals you had when appling for it????


----------



## Mad4Monitors

wildlifewarrior said:


> I really dont understand this at all....do you really get that many DWA rescues then?
> 
> You say you cant remember when you got DWA, but surely you would know when it was issued??? i mean being a rescue centre all of this would be recorded down? plus you would rmemeber what animals you had when appling for it????


I remember wen I got it I just can't remember if I got my croc b4 or after it... that's wat I meant...


----------



## AZUK

the truth is that there are very few Rescues equipped or experienced to deal with DWAL animals.......... more power to you if this is indeed the case..... although a dangerous scenario if your not.


----------



## ian14

Mad4Monitors said:


> in the begining i was explaining the confusion i had over the DWA b4 i actually obtained one... cos like i said the lady i spoke to didnt seem to know an awful lot and i had an argument with her over the phone about it, it was the vet that helped me get one... and i cant just immediately find a poorly cared for animal and take it! i have to let the council know get it all recorded and phone up insurance and the vet check everything is ok before i can do anything once its all recorded i can begin to do something which is heartbreaking really... cos sometimes it can take forever.


You are still making no sense whatsoever. 
If you had a croc BEFORE getting the licence then yuo have just publicly announced that you were illegally keeping a DWA animal.
The date the licence was granted would surely tell you when you got your licence, and hence if you got the licence first, then the croc. But then, you would know that if you had applied and been granted a licence.
Also, you say that you had a NILE croc - I am not aware of anyone selling Nile crocs, and you would have needed the licence to buy the croc, so therefore, you would not have had the croc before the licence.
You said that you got a licence because the council said you needed one for anything over 9 feet, and your crocodile monitor was over that. Aside from the fact that that is completely incorrect, you then go on to say that "it was the vet that helped me get one... " - this makes no sense. If the vet in question is the vet used by the council to do inspections for DWA applications, then he/she would know that you don't need a licence for a species not listed on Schedule 1 of the DWAA!!!
And that you got a licence "in case" you had to rescue a croc - what nonsense. A council will not issue a licence "in case" - does this mean that you had secure housing et up and ready for a croc, which had been checked and inspected by the licencing officer and the appointed vet?
This really does sound rubbish I'm afraid - ask any genuine DWA holders if they can get a licence "in case" they want to have an animal - and I would still like to know:
1. how much is your licence per year?
2. how much was the vets inspection?
3. Insurance cost?
It is helpful for these things to be answered so that other keepers in your area can see if it is worth applying or not.


----------



## leecb0

Hi i hold a DWAL i have also held an open DWAL for a rescue and frankly i think you is talking s:censor:t
from what i have read you dont have a clue so how do you think you can come here and try to bluff actual keepers
FFS Viperlover knows more than you


----------



## shytalk

leecb0 said:


> Hi i hold a DWAL i have also held an open DWAL for a rescue and frankly i think you is talking s:censor:t
> from what i have read you dont have a clue so how do you think you can come here and try to bluff actual keepers
> FFS Viperlover knows more than you


so what u sayin Lee come on dont sit on the fence
:lol2::lol2::lol2:
mind you trust you to say what everyone else is thinking


----------



## AZUK

from previous threads He /she likes to lick their reptiles ! this might be more interesting than I originally though :no1:


----------



## Skorps

Home > |A to Z of Services > Services Detail : Dangerous Wild Animals *Dangerous Wild Animals*









Anyone who wishes to keep a dangerous wild animal requires a licence from their Local Authority. There are no dangerous wild animals currently registered within the Borough of Elmbridge. If you know otherwise, please contact the |Environmental Health & Licensing Division.


Find out how to |apply for a dangerous wild animal licence .
If you have a complaint regarding any animal premises within the borough of Elmbridge |complete and return our online form.
Information relating to the |licensing of other animal premises.
*Contact:*
Generic Contact Environmental Health and Licensing Division
tel: 01372 474750
email: |[email protected]
< |Back to Services list *Last Updated:* 06/11/2009 10:16:54


Dangerous Wild Animals

http://www.elmbridge.gov.uk


----------



## paulrimmer69

Mad4Monitors said:


> I remember wen I got it I just can't remember if I got my croc b4 or after it... that's wat I meant...


just out of interest when did you last renew your license then?


----------



## ian14

Skorps said:


> Home > |A to Z of Services > Services Detail : Dangerous Wild Animals *Dangerous Wild Animals*
> 
> 
> imageAnyone who wishes to keep a dangerous wild animal requires a licence from their Local Authority. There are no dangerous wild animals currently registered within the Borough of Elmbridge. If you know otherwise, please contact the |Environmental Health & Licensing Division.
> 
> 
> Find out how to |apply for a dangerous wild animal licence .
> If you have a complaint regarding any animal premises within the borough of Elmbridge |complete and return our online form.
> Information relating to the |licensing of other animal premises.
> *Contact:*
> Generic Contact Environmental Health and Licensing Division
> tel: 01372 474750
> email: |[email protected]
> < |Back to Services list *Last Updated:* 06/11/2009 10:16:54
> 
> 
> Dangerous Wild Animals
> 
> Elmbridge Borough Council - Home


Well that finally settles it - mad4monitors WAS talking complete BS.


----------



## abandonallhope

ian14 said:


> Well that finally settles it - mad4monitors WAS talking complete BS.


Nah, shes genuine, she posted pics of her stock of all known antivenin the other day. Even for the species that don't have any....


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

The worrying thing about all this is;-

1) She may believe what she is saying!

2) People who dont know about a DWA (the typical person who starts a thread saying.....I am thinking of getting.......One Day when I am older and get a job and a house.........etc) will actually believe her and may take or ask for advice.

3) Anti keepers may take threads such as this and use only parts of them to show that some idiots out there in deepest darkest surrey are keeping Nile Crocs. Believe me I have been at parlimentry hearings when anti groups have tried to use the scam adverts for Baby Capuchins in Cameroon for £500 as proof that there is a thriving trade in baby monkeys.

4) We have all wasted 10 mins of our lives reading this carp. 70% of the threads in DWA are similar to this!

Still I see she has not replied lately, maybe her Rhino has attacked her


----------



## dannylatics

ian14 said:


> Well that finally settles it - mad4monitors WAS talking complete BS.


BUSTED-

But isn't it sad that you all took so much time and effort to figure him ou.If he wants to BS people then let him. Only lying to himslf. 
But when purchasing a DWA animal he will have to obtain a DWA license to produce when buying

So he is only kiddin himself

P.s. If I had a DWA I would be buying one of these beauties, great price fella


----------



## t-bo

I'll close this up, gone way off topic. I've copied the OP to the DWA classified forum where all future DWA related sale threads will go from now on.


----------

